# Hey I'm Ariel and....... (PICS)



## h8_eternal (Aug 29, 2005)

hi my name is ariel im 18 i weigh 188 pounds at the moment. i am 5'10'' 32 waist
ive been messing around with weights for a good while
and im starting to think maybe my results could be better
i work out about 5 days a week monday thru friday and maybe week ends if im up for it
i usually go thru the same routine all the time
crunches for ten minutes
usually two sets of my dumbell routine with 25 pound dumb bells

i have a set of 20's 10's and 25's thats all the equipment i have
i work out at home
my goal is to lose weight and gain muscle at the time
id like to weigh 165 or 170 somewhere along those lines
ill post these pics

feel free to be brutally honest with me
let me know what areas i should focus on
any tips or routines or diet stuff would be aprecciated
i usually eat low carb stuff lots of water and some diet coke
but sometimes i end up binging on sweets

thesse images are in order from oldest to newest
i took the newest a few minutes ago ill take better ones tomorow and post them































i am flexing or at least trying in some of the later pics


----------



## poloblue22 (Aug 29, 2005)

Cardio dude you gotta do it more then anything else. I think body fat is a big issue for you I suggest running I am sure another user might get in more detail with you.


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

32 waist???? I think you should measure it again.

Just read the training room and on line journals....and the diet section also.
You will learn allot in those rooms.


----------



## h8_eternal (Aug 29, 2005)

well i tried on some size 32 pants and had plenty of space left over

yeah theres pretty much no cardio in my routine




this was me when i weighed 225

okay just meseared my waist im a 36 sorry about that
the pants must have stretched or something
theyre super old


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

h8_eternal said:
			
		

> well i tried on some size 32 pants and had plenty of space left over


That is not how to measure your waist....  
Get a tape measure if you really want to know what it is.


----------



## h8_eternal (Aug 29, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> That is not how to measure your waist....
> Get a tape measure if you really want to know what it is.


36


----------



## h8_eternal (Aug 29, 2005)

other than running what kind of cardio can i do at home
i live in a bad neighborhood and i cant really run around here


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

1. pushups
2. dips using chairs or whatever you can find
3. jumping rope.......hard as hell.....boxers do it all day
4. DIET.....no candy, no fast food, no soda pop, no jelly, no bread...ect
5. jumping jacks
6. up downs.......like in football
7. running in place
8. situps 
9. thats all I can think of right now


But 75% of losing weight is a good diet.


----------



## h8_eternal (Aug 29, 2005)

awesome, im definetly going to try this
as for weight training should i let my muscle groups rest one day till the next workout 
or is it cool for me to keep on working out as much as possible
and will i see gains if i do?


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

h8_eternal said:
			
		

> awesome, im definetly going to try this
> as for weight training should i let my muscle groups rest one day till the next workout
> or is it cool for me to keep on working out as much as possible
> and will i see gains if i do?


Train each muscle group once or twice a week......for example do curls for your biceps on monday and then again on friday.


----------



## chronic (Aug 29, 2005)

if you live in a bad hood then running shouldnt be an issue  jk


----------



## Arnold (Aug 30, 2005)

h8_eternal welcome to IM!


----------



## Spitfire (Aug 30, 2005)

h8_eternal said:
			
		

> as for weight training should i let my muscle groups rest one day till the next workout


 Good 



> or is it cool for me to keep on working out as much as possible
> and will i see gains if i do?


 Bad

If you are a beginner you should only work-out about 4 days a week with cardio breaking it up.
You dont want to work out small muscles again for 72 hours (arms chest delts[shoulders])
Larger muscles mabey even 4 days, see how you recover.
Read a bunch of the stickies, you wont get far without a good Diet and Split.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 30, 2005)

Will the real Ariel please stand up???


----------



## Cowbell (Aug 30, 2005)

h8_eternal said:
			
		

> hi my name is ariel im 18 i weigh 188 pounds at the moment. i am 5'10'' 32 waist
> ive been messing around with weights for a good while
> and im starting to think maybe my results could be better
> i work out about 5 days a week monday thru friday *too much* and maybe week ends if im up for it
> ...


        SORRY.

Anyway....instead of doing cruched for 25 mins and wanting to kill yourself afterward from them being tedious and not doing anything do vaccums instead. Stop doing the same routine over and over...your body will get use to it and you will not gain any new muscle...you have to constantly change it up and keep your muscles guessing. Do lots a cardio....if you live in a bad part of town, that should be good for running...it will keep you paced   
Write down what you eat for 3 days (I mean everything) and then post it....write down the calories and protein and carbs and fat.


----------



## Cowbell (Aug 30, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Train each muscle group once or twice a week......for example do curls for your biceps on monday and then again on friday.



Stick to once a week until you get better


----------



## Yanick (Aug 31, 2005)

lol, dude when i saw the name of the thread i thought you were a chick. then when i saw the PICS part, i was like "YES!!" then when i saw 5'8'' 188lbs, i was like "NO!" and then i realized you were a guy, lol. my bad for not being helpful, but there is just way too much stuff you need to learn, it is well beyond the scope of this thread alone. go to the other sections, like training, diet and the online journals and learn as much as you can so you can set up a decent training program and a decent diet. your young so don't sweat being perfect right now, just work on changing your LIFE habits so that 5 years down the road all this stuff will be second nature to you. i was just like you once, all new and didn't know anything but the time flies and if you stay with it the benefits are tremendous. i have stated many a time that lifting weights has been the single greatest accomplishment of my life and the effect it has on you will carry over to everything you do in life (work ethic, dedication, confidence etc).


----------



## buildingup (Aug 31, 2005)

Start off with pushups and crunches, this is how i lost a significant amount of weight at first! then just lift heavy and eat!


----------



## Spitfire (Aug 31, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> lol, dude when i saw the name of the thread i thought you were a chick. then when i saw the PICS part, i was like "YES!!" then when i saw 5'8'' 188lbs, i was like "NO!" and then i realized you were a guy, lol.



Me too, thats why I came here in the first place.


----------



## MuscleM4n (Aug 31, 2005)

Spitfire said:
			
		

> Me too, thats why I came here in the first place.




same here lol


I was 18 when i started and i was only 105lbs, so i was in a bad situation.

Given time and heavy consistent lifting and research i am now 25lbs heavier with all mostly lean gain.


The most important advice i can give to you Ariel is that _'knowledge is power!'_


----------



## KEFE (Aug 31, 2005)

BOY! YOU GOT A GUT!naw im just playin but anyway um run till you cant run anymore oh yeah take a gallon of water with you ........dont push yourself tomuch cuz you might fallout oh yeah............I love water !


----------



## KEFE (Aug 31, 2005)

water expands my pelah-pelah so when i drink a lot i can expand my pelah pelah so if I ever use SUPPS  i can drink all of it.


----------



## MuscleM4n (Aug 31, 2005)

yes if you drink a lot of water you will make your body think it does not need to hold on to water and it will give up some water retention you would have.

Also vice versa if you don't drink much water your body will hold on to all the water it gets.


----------



## KEFE (Aug 31, 2005)

wells yup


----------



## h8_eternal (Aug 31, 2005)

Cowbell said:
			
		

> SORRY.
> 
> Anyway....instead of doing cruched for 25 mins and wanting to kill yourself afterward from them being tedious and not doing anything do vaccums instead. Stop doing the same routine over and over...your body will get use to it and you will not gain any new muscle...you have to constantly change it up and keep your muscles guessing. Do lots a cardio....if you live in a bad part of town, that should be good for running...it will keep you paced
> Write down what you eat for 3 days (I mean everything) and then post it....write down the calories and protein and carbs and fat.




well yesterday i had
a couple slices of cheese salad and salmon
and today i hadtwo or three plates of chicken strips 
two hot dogs and 3 hard boiled eggs
AND WATER


----------



## h8_eternal (Aug 31, 2005)

oh yeah my gut isnt always so huge 
i dont know why 
its hard to notice when i wear a shit and swhatever bla  bla bla

i dont really have heavy weights all i have at the moment is 25 hex dumbells and 20 pounders
can i work with this or should i look into a gym member ship or more weights

my goal isnt to be huge 
id like to resemble a prider figheter ufc fighter type of look


----------



## MuscleM4n (Aug 31, 2005)

You will need to join a gym. 25lbs is nothing and you will soon get used to it.

If you want that kind of physique depending on your commitment it will take you a good 3 years at least, i reckon more.

Go post in the training and diet forum.

Good luck bro


----------



## h8_eternal (Sep 1, 2005)

MuscleM4n said:
			
		

> You will need to join a gym. 25lbs is nothing and you will soon get used to it.
> 
> If you want that kind of physique depending on your commitment it will take you a good 3 years at least, i reckon more.
> 
> ...



yeah im pretty much already used to them


----------



## KEFE (Sep 1, 2005)

im gonna have a sit up marathon ! A-HUH


----------



## Spitfire (Sep 2, 2005)

h8_eternal said:
			
		

> well yesterday i had
> a couple slices of cheese salad and salmon
> and today i hadtwo or three plates of chicken strips
> two hot dogs and 3 hard boiled eggs
> AND WATER


I dont think fried chicken is the best idea right now, I would eat some roasted chicken, I personaly am good with some boiled chicken and some A1
And I am sure you can find something helathier than hot dogs.

Again, Knowladge is Power
Read up, If you are serious about loosing weight, you might want to eat all egg whites, or one yolk and four whites.

And keep up the water.

Oh and processed cheese isnt a good idea either.


----------

